# indiana bw3's meet and greet



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

which bws would be the best for a meet and greet?


----------



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for getting the snow ball rollin. LOL. hope to see you soon.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

come on indy peeps.. vote up lets make this happen sometime..
so far its 2 for greenwood and one for north side..


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

anyone else wana vote?


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

*bw3 meeting*

greenwood for me


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

none of the indy people want in on this?
70 some views and only 5 votes wow theres alot of repeat visits or not many wanna do bw3's


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

Payton, you ready for tomorrow???? Not sure how much we're gonna get here in INdy. One station says dusting, another says 1-3". Who knows. Hell, it may end up being 50 degrees here tomorrow. Weatherman is the only job you can have and be completely wrong at and still get paid a hefty salary. I'll keep you posted on what is going on tomorrow. If at any time you have around 2" down by you, give me a shout as you are further south than I am, and the J is a 2" trigger. hopefully we'll see each other tomorrow!


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

payton;360251 said:


> which bws would be the best for a meet and greet?


plainfield is winning..


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

I vote again for Greenwood! What the hell happened to the 1-3" of snow we were supposed to get today????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

wnet south.. makes me drink my self stupid.. well stupider


----------

